# Let the madness hit the STRATosphere.



## Blueglass (Mar 23, 2017)

I will be modifying the design to fit my wants. Need my Mahogany to get dry enough but that is time for making jigs as well as plotting and scheming.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Spinartist (Mar 23, 2017)

What Mahogany??


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 23, 2017)

Laser cut pattern?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 23, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> What Mahogany??


I grew up in the Keys. When a tree goes down I get calls. My mom even gets workers to load some pretty big log shorts in her car. The stuff I have drying right now ended up with black line spalt in the sap wood. Had 5 sizeable ones milled recently. So my little light bulb kiln has been packed full for about a week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 23, 2017)

Blueglass said:


> I will be modifying the design to fit my wants. Need my Mahogany to get dry enough but that is time for making jigs as well as plotting and scheming.
> 
> View attachment 124953


And collecting dandelions....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## NeilYeag (Mar 23, 2017)

Looking good. Best of luck on the build.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 23, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Blueglass (Apr 22, 2017)

Got half of one if the tops almost planed flat. I've been working these on and off for awhile. Also cut my body blanks. Still need to thickness one. Cut neck blanks awhile back and they are now dry.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 22, 2017)

Eee gads those are some pretty turrible pics now that I see them big screen.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 3, 2017)

Sometimes I wish I had one of those fancy fangle bandsaws. The body blanks I had milled were all over the place in thickness so I have been resawing them closer to thickness and then hand planing. I do run them through the table saw flip them and then cut out the middle so it is not THAT bad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 3, 2017)

The BUttonwood is that BAD!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 24, 2017)

The bacl of the first guitar.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Blueglass (Jun 24, 2017)

@Lou Currier you are going to need a lot of popcorn. I don't get enough time to work on these things.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 25, 2017)

That's ok....I have time

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 26, 2017)

Got the top on and have done some sanding but I have loads more to go. Woke up at 3:30 and could n't leave it alone. Starting to get the shakes I think it is breakfast time.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 26, 2017)

More pics.I use Tru Oil as filler as well so figured I might as well start loading it on. Plus I wanted to see it pop. Look closely at the side angle I wish I would have beveled it a little more even.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 26, 2017)

Not sure if I like the front side or the back side better! They both WAY COOL!! 

Beautiful work Les, I love it man.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jul 1, 2017)

Blueglass said:


> Got the top on and have done some sanding but I have loads more to go. Woke up at 3:30 and could n't leave it alone. Starting to get the shakes I think it is breakfast time.
> 
> View attachment 130155


wood is unbelievable pretty . Not so sure about the book matched feet.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 1, 2017)

sprucegum said:


> wood is unbelievable pretty . Not so sure about the book matched feet.


Those are a little funky.


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 1, 2017)

On my trip to the Keys I picked up the Austrailian Pine and Sapodilla for fingerboard wood. Well now my friend on the west coast of FL is sending me "Chocolate Tree" wood. I'm so psyched and that stuff looks pretty. I have had to give up eating chocolate because it triggers migraines. Now I get chocolate again!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

